# Make up ideas for an Angel?



## megan (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Everyone-
I need some make up ideas for an angel...a good one! I got the halo and wings, just need some makeup ideas or tips. Any info would be apperciated....


----------



## Tyler-2000 (Aug 4, 2004)

Assuming you are female, I think just some nice normal makeup would be best. I guess you could use a lot of white powder if you wanted to look more 'ghostly'. Or you could put dark makeup around your eyes or use a prosthetic scar kit if you wanted an 'Evil Angel' twist.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Glitter! Pale makeup all over, and glitter.

_________________________
Melissa
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Look out, Here comes Frightmaster.....

Get some red paint and splatter it on the costume and put holes at random into the wings. When asked what happened tell them Satan won.

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------



## BlackRose (Jun 24, 2004)

How about making it look like an angel shell with the devil cracking/breaking through.

BlackRose

"Halloween is not just a state of mind - It's a way of life"


----------



## spooky little chick (Jun 8, 2004)

Megan if you want to be a sweet,innocent angel, I'm with Melissa, use glitter. I always wear glitter on my eyes and lips and body for Halloween or when I go to a concert. Maybe white and silver glitter on your eyes and glitter lotion on your exposed skin, like arms, chest, etc. For a sweet angel I wouldn't use any black make-up, only light. Like maybe frosted pink lipstick and light blue shadow on your lids and blue eyeliner, since good angels are supposed to be from heaven and heaven is in the blue sky. Maybe use blue mascara too. Also use pink blush. That should make you look sweet and heavenly! [:I]

"Was that the boogie man?"
"As a matter of fact, it was."


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Try using bindi's or other stick on body jewels to give you that more ethereal look, mayble little stars or butterflies in the corners of your eyes or on your cheek, with lots of glitter, stick with cool pastel shades of pink/blue/lavender, white or very pale makeup, maybe a white or light blonde wig?


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

I would say no mascara but do use an eyelash curler! light peach colored eyeshadow and line the inside of your eye white ( makes your eyes open up big time! a very light pink blush and pretty natural red colored lipstick...the whole look is to look kinda airy and light....I would use blue subtle glitter all over like an aura and ofcourse.....add a harp!!!!

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------

